# Audrey Hepburn Vector-flux style



## Ernest Scribbler

Another image in this style


----------



## Ernest Scribbler

Thanks very much Chanda, your positive comments keep me enthused. If you've any ideas of Iconic pictures I could attempt, let me know. I've only just cracked this style, so I think full figures are best. I don't think it would work on a full face portrait but I could have a go.


----------



## Jeff

very cool Es.


----------



## Ernest Scribbler

Thanks very much Jeff, I really do appreciate it - I like the cool tag, Audrey is very cool!


----------

